# How thick is safe!!



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)




----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

5 inches for a snowmobile seems a little low, and 8 inches for a car, no way.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

wpmisport said:


> 5 inches for a snowmobile seems a little low, and 8 inches for a car, no way.


 As the meme says a rough guide, I do not Ice fish but I do go out to check on the guys and gals just see how they are biting I usually wait until we have 12-15 inches and I am walking...
Hal


----------



## textox (Jan 30, 2020)

The coast guard will tell you there is no such thing as "SAFE ICE"...


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

Godzilla weights 350,000 tons. I don't think 100 inches of ice will hold him


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I've fished on 2-3" of clear ice with a dusting of snow on it.

The 2" was on Olin lake by Cedar Springs becuase we had permission that day, and it was probably a bit less. After you would drill a hole it would crack all around and water would come up from our wieght. Only left with one bluegill. But I was about 20 and I didn't worry about safety much then.

Fished on 3"-4" countless times of that clear ice.

For my trucks I've driven a 99 Sonoma ZR2 on 12" of ice. My K1500 on about 16" but I feel better with 20" or more.


----------



## MPOW (Dec 27, 2016)

FYI 😉.....on 5 inches today SE Michigan....small lake.....caught bluegills....


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll drive someone else's truck on the ice!


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

SE Michigan today. 4"-6" Feels good to get the permanent shack out. Son and I moved all over this morning to find fish. After about 30 holes, settled on a location with two marks on on vexilar. Setup the hub to see what they were. Fish hit slowly but consistently until around 11:00. Released the crappies, as I think the larger ones are on the mushy side. Headed back out from 3 until just before dark and picked away at another half dozen gills, a few throwbacks, and some more c and r crappies. The forecast into next week unbelievable. Good to have the hard sided shack established, it'll pay off with these brutal days on the way!!!


----------



## Radfisher1980 (Oct 3, 2018)

Excellent report Buckster! Any crappie over 11 inches is too big to eat imo..9-11 inchers are the best eaters and easiest to clean.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been playing on the ice all morning. Got a good 3" of good rock ice. Just a dusting of snow. I think I'll put my shanty out after break time. Nice to be able to play with the toys again. Buddy heater is a little finicky, but got it going. Nice mess of fish to start.


----------



## The Mediocre Fisherman (Jan 22, 2020)

Tron322 said:


> I've fished on 2-3" of clear ice with a dusting of snow on it.
> 
> The 2" was on Olin lake by Cedar Springs becuase we had permission that day, and it was probably a bit less. After you would drill a hole it would crack all around and water would come up from our wieght. Only left with one bluegill. But I was about 20 and I didn't worry about safety much then.
> 
> ...


6+ inches for me… no way I’d go on 2-3 inches. Pretty sure I could pee a hole through 2-3 inches of ice.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

If I wait for 6" it'll be time to put the docks and boats back in.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

It will not be long March 6th was me 1st day with open water 2021. on Long lake. How far out from shore off your dock are you set-up?,

Hal




bobberbill said:


> If I wait for 6" it'll be time to put the docks and boats back in.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Tunaman said:


> Godzilla weights 350,000 tons. I don't think 100 inches of ice will hold him


Last time I saw him he didn't look an ounce over 290,000 tons. I think he'd be ok to go.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

gundogguy said:


> It will not be long March 6th was me 1st day with open water 2021. on Long lake. How far out from shore off your dock are you set-up?,
> 
> Hal


17' of water. Just a good cast from the end of the dock. I might move E to the weed point, but I can't see the shanty too good from here. Doc keeps an eye on it!


----------



## Resinater (Apr 7, 2020)

Swampbuckster said:


> SE Michigan today. 4"-6" Feels good to get the permanent shack out. Son and I moved all over this morning to find fish. After about 30 holes, settled on a location with two marks on on vexilar. Setup the hub to see what they were. Fish hit slowly but consistently until around 11:00. Released the crappies, as I think the larger ones are on the mushy side. Headed back out from 3 until just before dark and picked away at another half dozen gills, a few throwbacks, and some more c and r crappies. The forecast into next week unbelievable. Good to have the hard sided shack established, it'll pay off with these brutal days on the way!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 809749
> ...


May suggest bleeding them crappie out as soon as you catch them. They firm up nicely this way😉


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

bobberbill said:


> 17' of water. Just a good cast from the end of the dock. I might move E to the weed point, but I can't see the shanty too good from here. Doc keeps an eye on it!





gundogguy said:


> It will not be long March 6th was me 1st day with open water 2021. on Long lake. How far out from shore off your dock are you set-up?,
> 
> Hal


Guess why I didn't catch a damn thing tonight!


----------



## Smallie12 (Oct 21, 2010)

Resinater said:


> May suggest bleeding them crappie out as soon as you catch them. They firm up nicely this way😉


All I do is put them in the fridge over night in some water with a good amount of salt in it. I do this with all fish and they are firm as can be and then you can either fry them up or freeze them after a good rinse. Plus the salt water helps to pull all the blood and other stuff out of the meat so no need to create a mess while on the ice or have a bucket full of blood to deal with. I can see crappie being mushy out of warm summer waters but I never see that in the winter.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

bobberbill said:


> Guess why I didn't catch a damn thing tonight!
> 
> View attachment 810478


Mr Musky cruising the weed line very cool to see! 15-18 fow is right in the the catch zone along there for Musky and Bass

Hal


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

gundogguy said:


> Mr Musky cruising the weed line very cool to see! 15-18 fow is right in the the catch zone along there for Musky and Bass
> 
> Hal


Got me again. I moved about 50m to the East. Still 17'. Caught a couple perch and just at dusky, here he comes again. Got a poor pic. Maybe the same one if he's territorial. About time for a sacrificial perch on a tipper. Heard rumors they're good to eat. Maybe he's interested in the cam.


----------



## gundogguy (Oct 5, 2008)

No surprise here as that structure curves to south in that 17 fow is an area I spend a lot time checking out out the change in direction of the 17 fow breakline That sucker runs east and then curls to the south all the way over to the pump house on the south shore. 

Hal



bobberbill said:


> Got me again. I moved about 50m to the East. Still 17'. Caught a couple perch and just at dusky, here he comes again. Got a poor pic. Maybe the same one if he's territorial. About time for a sacrificial perch on a tipper. Heard rumors they're good to eat. Maybe he's interested in the cam.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I can do with 3, ( foot travel) , but feel very at ease with 4


----------

